# 5d markiii officially wont use SDHC UHS-1?



## wamsankas (Mar 16, 2012)

with the release of the manual it seems that the 5d wont be compatible with UHS-1 SD cards? like this

http://www.amazon.com/SanDisk-Extreme-UHS-1-Memory-SDSDXPA-016G-X46/dp/B005LFT3MA/ref=sr_1_12?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1331862876&sr=1-12

doesnt make much sense. could it be compatible in the future with firmware? i guess it can only go up to 30 mbps instead of 95


----------



## mackguyver (Mar 16, 2012)

Still scratching my head on this one, too, and Chuck Westfall's response the other day (to why it's not supported) was less than informative to say the least.


----------



## Chris Geiger (Mar 16, 2012)

According to the 5D3 manual on page 32 "Although the camera does not comply with the UHS (Ultra_high Speed) speed class standard, UHS SDHC/SDXC cards can be used."


----------



## wamsankas (Mar 16, 2012)

Chris Geiger said:


> According to the 5D3 manual on page 32 "Although the camera does not comply with the UHS (Ultra_high Speed) speed class standard, UHS SDHC/SDXC cards can be used."



right so it wont utilize the 95mbps speeds.... very confusing as to why it wont


----------



## Old Shooter (Mar 16, 2012)

Very confused as well!

The CF slot will support UDMA 7, yet the SD slot won't support UHS-1?

As you say, that defaults a 90MB/s UHS card down to Class 10 speeds...

Apparently, and this is just my opinion, the CF slot is definitely the primary...

The SD slot is there for back-up, WiFi, JPEG's, etc... But it will not match the CF slot for speed...

But it could have! That is the strangest past...


----------



## HighDefJunkies (Mar 16, 2012)

I ordered this SD card. So, we know for absolutely sure it won't work in the 5D III? If so, I gotta return it!

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005LFT3QG/ref=oh_o00_s00_i00_details


----------



## kdsand (Mar 16, 2012)

HighDefJunkies said:


> I ordered this SD card. So, we know for absolutely sure it won't work in the 5D III? If so, I gotta return it!
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005LFT3QG/ref=oh_o00_s00_i00_details



It's an awesome card and will work.

Your paying extra for the speed though and apparently it won't be an added benefit for you. 


So stupid so so so so stupid. I have to wonder if it was an engineering decision or a money decision..... 

So perhaps the card is a bit like putting a supercharger in your grandmother's car. I just compared the 5 d mark 3 to grandmother's old buick! ;D I bet that's a first.


----------



## HighDefJunkies (Mar 16, 2012)

kdsand said:


> HighDefJunkies said:
> 
> 
> > I ordered this SD card. So, we know for absolutely sure it won't work in the 5D III? If so, I gotta return it!
> ...



Thank you and a perfect analogy.


----------



## kidnaper (Mar 16, 2012)

I was thinking of a pro card until good ol' Chuck said no to UHS. I was also on the fence with SD size until I got my hands on the manual and verified I can set video to record to the SD card. I'll be using this card for JPG and video and my CF card for RAW only. http://www.amazon.com/SanDisk-Extreme-SDXC-UHS-I-SDSDX-064G-x46/dp/B0070WU51U/ref=sr_1_1?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1331921501&sr=1-1


----------



## Spooky (Mar 16, 2012)

Unlike the card, that supercharger should make an improvement to your grandmothers car tho!


----------



## Drama79 (Mar 16, 2012)

OK, so a Sandisk Extreme (not Extreme Pro) will run as fast as the camera will let it then? Amazon UK are doing the 32GB for £37, which is a hell of a deal:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B004Q3C98S/ref=noref?ie=UTF8&s=computers&psc=1

So if it's going to be fast enough, I'll get it.

--

Also, is this something an eventual Magic Lantern can un-ruin?


----------



## V8Beast (Mar 16, 2012)

kdsand said:


> So perhaps the card is a bit like putting a supercharger in your grandmother's car. I just compared the 5 d mark 3 to grandmother's old buick! ;D I bet that's a first.



Did someone say supercharger ;D?






The funny thing is this car is owned by a 70 year-old grandpa.


----------



## kdsand (Mar 17, 2012)

V8Beast said:


> kdsand said:
> 
> 
> > So perhaps the card is a bit like putting a supercharger in your grandmother's car. I just compared the 5 d mark 3 to grandmother's old buick! ;D I bet that's a first.
> ...



70 and its even tricked out. I bet he's a real character. 8)
I bet it lopes while idling like a son of a gun.
I shudder to think how fast that would drain a tank of gas. Likely takes high octane or even aviation fuel. Couple tanks of fuel down the line you could've haved yourself a new mark 3!


----------



## kdsand (Mar 17, 2012)

Drama79 said:
 

> OK, so a Sandisk Extreme (not Extreme Pro) will run as fast as the camera will let it then? Amazon UK are doing the 32GB for £37, which is a hell of a deal:
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B004Q3C98S/ref=noref?ie=UTF8&s=computers&psc=1
> 
> ...



I've a couple of the 16 & 32 gb extreme video cards they are great on my 60D - they don't clog the buffer with raw or video. The 95 extreme pro clears the buffer faster than Canon's specs indicate possible even when writing full raw & jpeg, Also the read speed is blazing if you need fast downloads - about 3* faster. I've also been using one just for editing/backup for print projects.


----------



## Drama79 (Mar 17, 2012)

kdsand said:


> Drama79 said:
> 
> 
> > OK, so a Sandisk Extreme (not Extreme Pro) will run as fast as the camera will let it then? Amazon UK are doing the 32GB for £37, which is a hell of a deal:
> ...



Cheers, this is useful. The extreme pro is pretty expensive, given the 5D3 will ignore it's speed! I think a 32gb extreme will be a more than acceptable backup card for veedjo and pics.


----------



## Sinsear (Mar 17, 2012)

Even if the camera doesn't specifically support UHS-I, it'll still make a difference. Here's a review for the SanDisk Extreme Pro 95MB/s SDXC 64GB card on B&H:

"My testing:
5GB Blackmagic file R/W test (limited by my Clevo laptop's card reader) 76MB/s read, 72MB/s write.

In my 60D:
Previous Sandisk card has 45MB/s read, 41MB/s write. This allowed a burst of 8x continuous shots @ 5.3 shots per second, then 1 shot per second thereafter capturing RAW+JPG each shot, ie 33MB per shot. (will also allow 50x shots continuous JPG only).

But, this new 90MB/s Write card has transformed my 18Mpix CANON 60D camera. Allows 8x RAW+JPG shot initial burst, then a just perceivable pause (eg 0.25sec), then another 6x RAW+JPG shot burst before slowing down. Effectively 14x RAW+JPG shot continuous bust now = 460MB captured to the camera's buffer just in 3.5 seconds ! This is a huge improvement. And the camera is ready for another shorter burst after another second pause. I had found the 8x shot burst limiting for kids sports.

18Mpix RAW only – now is 15x shot continuous burst (no pause) before slowing down.

VIDEO: The change here is the recovery time when banging of still shots during video. The cycle time is much shorter and little of the video is lost now (was typically 1sec of video lost – intrusive for sports).

From 8x shot burst (also CANON's specs) to 15x shot burst."

I have personally confirmed this fact when using my 60D with the card aforementioned in the review. On a slightly different note, I also have a Lexar Professional line SDXC card (LSD64GCRBNA133), and even though it's guaranteed to have a min. write speed of 20MB/s, my 60D stutters like crazy while recording video and randomly stops while recording. The number of RAWs it can burst is also quite inferior. I also have a Transcend photo SDHC card, and it too can't hold a candle to SanDisk (and they were all expensive cards, none of them were $30 cards from Walmart). From personal experience, the IMCs used in the Sandisk cards are most certainly better than IMCs used by other brands.


----------



## kdsand (Mar 17, 2012)

Sinsear said:


> Even if the camera doesn't specifically support UHS-I, it'll still make a difference. Here's a review for the SanDisk Extreme Pro 95MB/s SDXC 64GB card on B&H:
> 
> "My testing:
> 5GB Blackmagic file R/W test (limited by my Clevo laptop's card reader) 76MB/s read, 72MB/s write.
> ...



I'm glad you broke it down 
This seems to be what I'm getting also. It's nice to have something actually exceed specifications. Depending upon your budget these are a very good investment when you can find them at a good price. I figure with another couple years everything's gonna need of these faster speeds and then slow cards will be sitting in the drawer. :'(

Regardless of whether you'd like or dislike sd cards these are fast enough, plentiful, dependable and tend to be less expensive.

If indeed the hardware is not limiting the speed there could be a possible write speed increase with a firmware update.?.

It just seems odd to limit the speed - the new rebels write faster. What about the times when all you have is a sd card 4 whatever reason? Yup at that point you are crippled. 

Many devices actually have built in sd card readers like my laptop and my tablet. Not that an external card reader is that big but it is 1 more thing to drag along.


----------



## feigenbaum (Mar 17, 2012)

From the manual: 





I got this SD card




http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/828326-REG/SanDisk_SDSDRX3_032G_A21_32GB_SDHC_Memory_Card.html
I wanted a 32GB, but didn't want to spend over 60$ Just seems wrong somehow spending that much on an SD card


----------



## briansquibb (Mar 17, 2012)

Why use SDHC cards when you can get supercharged CF cards?


----------



## wamsankas (Mar 17, 2012)

briansquibb said:


> Why use SDHC cards when you can get supercharged CF cards?



because they are super expensive compared to SD and gotta load up both slots with solid SPEED


----------



## kidnaper (Mar 17, 2012)

SD cards for jpeg and video, CF for RAW.


----------



## briansquibb (Mar 17, 2012)

wamsankas said:


> briansquibb said:
> 
> 
> > Why use SDHC cards when you can get supercharged CF cards?
> ...



Dont see why? the slower SDHC can can be used for video + jpeg and CF for RAW. Nobody is moaning from the 7D club - and their requirement is the same as the 5DIII


----------



## wamsankas (Mar 18, 2012)

briansquibb said:


> wamsankas said:
> 
> 
> > briansquibb said:
> ...



right but 7D doesnt have the SD option. I would rather pay 70$ for a 16gb 95mbps SD card compared to a 120$ 16gb 90mbps CF card. that is if canon allowed for those 95mbps to be used


----------



## briansquibb (Mar 18, 2012)

wamsankas said:


> briansquibb said:
> 
> 
> > wamsankas said:
> ...



Quite simply 90mbps is overkill for a 5DIII. I am using a 30mpbs for my 5D4 and I get the expected number of images before buffer full. I haven't noticed an issue with buffer write delays.


----------

